# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A mund të rikthehen në forum ata që përjashtohen nga forumi?

## gloreta

Doja te dija dicka nga Stafi i forumit. :buzeqeshje: 

Sa here duhen perjashtuar anetaret, dhe sa kohe nuk lejohen me te hyjne ne forum?

Se kam pare plot anetare te perjashtuar, rrine psh 1 muaj ose 2 jave pastaj kane te drejte te hyjne prape.

Ka edhe anetare qe sapo jane perjashtuar, regjistrohen me nicke te rinj dhe nuk kane problem te hyjne.

Te perjashtuarit a kane te drejta te hyjne serish ne forum, apo nuk kane me te drejta? 

Ka edhe nga ata qe nuk kane me te drejta te hyjne, mund te thuhet se jane pergjithmone te perjashtuar.

Flm. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Jo kjo eshte keshtu , kur perjashtohet dikush i caktohet data e perjashtimit edhe data kurr personi hyn ne forum

Perjashtimi mvarret se cfare rregulla ka thy 

Shiko gloreta ky eshte forum edhe admini nuk mundet me e lujt rolin e xhaxhit polic edhe mi analizu veq e veq antart ,nese antari verrehet nga stafi qe thyen rregulla perjashtohet por nese prap hyne keshtu me radhë ,sa here qe thyen rregulla merren masa....

----------


## gloreta

Me falni akoma nuk keni kthyer pergjigje.
Megjithate flm :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Procesi i perjashtimit:

1. Paralajmerohesh nga moderatoret
2. Perjashtohesh perkohesisht me te drejte rikthimi ne forum
3. Perjashtohesh ne menyre permanente pa te drejte rikthimi ne forum

Ata qe nuk respektojne rregullat e forumit perjashtohen nga forumi. Eshte kaq e thjeshte si rregull. Ata qe perjashtohen e rikthehen duke respektuar rregullat e forumit, nuk kane me probleme me perjashtimin. Por ka edhe nga ata qe perjashtohen e kur rikthehen vazhdojne te shkelin rregullat e forumit. Keta te fundit perjashtohen ne menyre permanente nga forumi.

Ata qe behen te zgjuar e mundohen te regjistrojne emra te tjere ne forum, u dyfishohet e trefishohet koha e perjashtimit, ose perjashtohen ne menyre permanente nga forumi. 

Albo

----------


## gloreta

Faleminderit per mundimin dhe pergjigjen tende  Albo.

Kalofsh mire. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Neteorm

Pershendetje, 

Jemi duke punuar per cdo anetar qe ka vite ne forum dhe ka kontribuar shume dhe eshte perjashtuar per motive te dobeta nga stafi, ti rikthejme perseri ne forum. Kushdo qe mund te jap kontributin ne kete pjese eshte i mirepritur sepse sado potencial ka forumi, anetaret jane ata qe e bejne diferencen gjithmone.

gjithe te mirat,

----------

